# Opinions on Amadeal cj18a



## 110samec (Nov 15, 2016)

Thinking of getting a mini lathe to do odd jobs for the old land rover (making small bushes) and a bit of model engineering. Came across the amadeal mini lathe packages which look tempting as they have a lot of tooling with them. I dont really need a big lathe as if I need something big turning I can just take it in to work as I can use the lathes there and a mini lathe suits the space I have in the shed.

So, anybody have any experience with these lathes? 


Cheers,
Sam


----------



## bazmak (Nov 15, 2016)

Don't know about amadeal but assume its a rebadge of a Sieg c2/3
If so then they are very good and ideal for what you want
If you google sieg/mini lathe 7x14/16 then there is a wealth of info
with heaps of improvements etc. Go for it. Regards barry


----------



## Justmental (Nov 16, 2016)

look at warco units you get more for you money.
i have the one you are asking about.
this is a much better deal.
http://www.warco.co.uk/metal-lathes-metalworking-lathe-machine/15-wm-180-variable-speed-lathe.html


----------



## hanermo3 (Nov 16, 2016)

The warco comment is good and true .. but twice the money.
Comparing the Amadeal AMA180V / 60 kg 450W == similar to the Warco / 70 kg / 600 W at == 800 £.

What You really, really, really want to stretch to, at 105 kg, is the bench lathe from Amadeal, the AMA240V.
http://www.amadeal.co.uk/acatalog/A...h-Lathe---Metric-AMA_LA_240V_400WE.html#SID=5

The last is an 8x lathe, and very, very much better in terms of capacity re:making things for "land rover" etc.
I know, its 300£ more, so when / if finances are limited ...
Both take up approx the same amount of space, give == 15 cm more.

I have a 7x/40 kg.

My next was a 12x industrial.
Only 25 cm more space needed. 450 kg. 2.5 kW ac servo, now, for spindle.

I originally beefed up the 7x, very successfully, and wish I had spent the money for the 8x instead.
The 8x is what You "want" .. and I would very much prefer a 10 year old 8x series vs a new 7x series lathe.
Reason is rigidity.
When working with steel, the 8x is very much beefier.

The 9x series is poor, 10x and up are all very good.
There is a lighter and heavier series of all these chinese-type lathes.
Always pick the heavier one.


----------



## Lindo (Nov 17, 2016)

I have had a 7 x 14 mini bought from Amadeal for nearly 6 years old.
They are actually Real Bull lathes and not Sieg.
Known to be the top of the line of mini lathes.
This is not in anyway an endorsement,but I have come to know Hugh
owner of Amadeal very well over the past years,his knowledge of his products he sells is the best,service,quality and customer care.
I also have a Weiss mill form Amadeal,again 6 years old,and it is the best
available for price,quality.It has never let me down.
I use my machines at least 30 hours per week.
I fitted a gear reduction unit on my lathe,doubles the torque,but reduces the top end RPM,but I can live with 1500 RPM and not 2500 RPM.as I not a woodworker.
Cross slide extended,many photos available for interested parties.

[email protected]

Thanks

John


----------



## ntaryl (Nov 19, 2016)

Good evening  

In my Workshop sit a Amadeal cj18a mini lathe  almost 2 years now  
This mini lathe is  magic  
u can do  almost everything  (problem with the size)
Have plastic Gears like all mini lathe .
My  opinion   

Very nice machine and good for machining  
But  try to buy  bigger  bcs soon u need bigger bed  

George


----------

